# 4.2 Screen won't turn on issue



## Not_So_There (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully this is helpful to someone else. I had issues on several 4.2 roms where the screen would not turn on sometimes but the phone would still be on and you could access it via usb and hear effects as you raised and lowered the volume.

After some testing I found it would only start happening after I disabled animations through developers tools.Turning them back on caused the issue to go away.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Not_So_There said:


> Hopefully this is helpful to someone else. I had issues on several 4.2 roms where the screen would not turn on sometimes but the phone would still be on and you could access it via usb and hear effects as you raised and lowered the volume.
> 
> After some testing I found it would only start happening after I disabled animations through developers tools.Turning them back on caused the issue to go away.


Yup already a thread about it and a couple bug reports on Google's tracker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the opposite problem with 4.2 on my GSM Galaxy Nexus. The screen won't stay off. Periodically, the screen wakes up when the device is not being used. I believe notifications may trigger this, but I am not 100% sure because sometimes it seems totally random. Sometimes it will happen every few seconds. Other times it is hours between the unintended wake ups. This started when I upgraded to CM 10.1. Is anyone else seeing this?

Where is the best place to discuss this? (Discuss, not report a bug. I don't know enough about the issue to report a bug, so I just want to discuss it with others who are seeing the same thing.)


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

MountainX said:


> I have the opposite problem with 4.2 on my GSM Galaxy Nexus. The screen won't stay off. Periodically, the screen wakes up when the device is not being used. I believe notifications may trigger this, but I am not 100% sure because sometimes it seems totally random. Sometimes it will happen every few seconds. Other times it is hours between the unintended wake ups. This started when I upgraded to CM 10.1. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Where is the best place to discuss this? (Discuss, not report a bug. I don't know enough about the issue to report a bug, so I just want to discuss it with others who are seeing the same thing.)


Check if the phone is reporting charging when its not plugged to a charger. Just an off the wall guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheesie (Apr 12, 2013)

Not_So_There said:


> Hopefully this is helpful to someone else. I had issues on several 4.2 roms where the screen would not turn on sometimes but the phone would still be on and you could access it via usb and hear effects as you raised and lowered the volume.
> 
> After some testing I found it would only start happening after I disabled animations through developers tools.Turning them back on caused the issue to go away.


Hi, I have the SAME problem! and im really nube at this thing, what is a developer tool?
what are the steps of turning on animation?

Someone PLEASSSSSSE help


----------

